# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  2η κλώσσα για φέτος....!!!!!

## xarhs

ξεκινησε να κλωσσαει η κοτουλα μου...........

----------


## DimitrisPas13

άντε με το καλό να σου έρθουν και τα κοτοπουλάκια...!!!

----------


## Peri27

πωπωπωπωπω ποσα γεννητούριααααα?!?!  :Big Grin:   αντε αντε με το καλο και αυτα τα κοτοπουλακια!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kostas0206

Με το καλο, εμενα δυστηχως δν εχουν αρχισει ακομα. Δεν πειραζει!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

μην ανυσηχεις ολα θα ερθουν στην ωρα τους........ εμενα φετος ξεκινησαν πολυ νωρις


αφου να φανταστεις η πρωτη κλωσσα ουτε 10 αυγα δεν προλαβε να γεννησει

η δευτερη στη φωτογραφια πιο πανω γεννησε καμια 20ρια περιπου

----------


## orion

με το καλό  :winky:

----------


## ggamb

Με το καλό! Ποσά αυγά της έβαλες; Πιστεύω να της έβαλες και κανένα γδυτολαιμικο! Σαν τα σκόρδα! Που λένε στο χωριό μου!

----------


## xarhs

γιωργο στην προηγουμενη κλωσσα εβαλα αυγα απο αλλο κτημα............. τωρα σε αυτη θα βαλω δικα μου , δηλαδη μικρες κοτες σαν νανακια....!!!!!! το εκανα για λογους αιμομιξιας

λεω να της βαλω 9-10 αυγα.......... δεν της εβαλα ακομα γιατι η μανα μου τα εβαζε στο ψυγειο και τωρα αρχησε να μαζευει

----------


## Efthimis98

Πανέμορφη αυτή η κοτούλα.
Τι είδος είναι; 
Με το καλό να της βάλεις αυγά και να βγουν όμορφοι νεοσσοί σαν αυτή!!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

απο την πλευρα ειδους ευθυμη δεν ειναι κατι συγκεκριμενου.

απο πλευρα χαρακτηρα ομως σου κλεβει την ψυχη.

----------


## xarhs

απο την πλευρα ειδους ευθυμη δεν ειναι κατι συγκεκριμενου.

απο πλευρα χαρακτηρα ομως σου κλεβει την ψυχη.

μια αναδρομη στο παρελθον
το μαυρο κοτοπουλακι ειναι αυτη........................

----------


## kostas0206

Πωπωπω τι γλυκα που ειναι!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Φτου της... και μικρή μια χαρά ομορφούλα είναι!!!  :Happy: 
Και η μαμά της κουκλίτσα σκέτη κι εκείνη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy0065:

----------


## pansom

Χαρη καλημερα ,να σε ρωτησω πως γινετε να κανεις μια κοτα να κλωσησει υπαρχει καποιο κολπο παντα ειχα αυτη την απορια μηπως ειναι στον χαρακτηρα της καθε κοτας?Καλη επιτυχια και να βγαλεις πολλα κοτοπουλακια!!!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

πωπω! τι κοτοπουλακια ειναι αυτα βρε? ετοιμος να τα ζουληξω ειμαι, χεχεχε!

----------


## xarhs

> Χαρη καλημερα ,να σε ρωτησω πως γινετε να κανεις μια κοτα να κλωσησει υπαρχει καποιο κολπο παντα ειχα αυτη την απορια μηπως ειναι στον χαρακτηρα της καθε κοτας?Καλη επιτυχια και να βγαλεις πολλα κοτοπουλακια!!!!!!


βαζεις πολλες φωλιες , της εχεις σε μεγαλο χωρο και τις ταιζεις καλα. 

πρεπει η κοτες να ειναι μεγαλομενες απο κλωσσα και οχι απο μηχανη και εξαρταται και η ρατσα....

υπαρχει και κολπακι για οσες καθονται δυσκολα.

----------


## pansom

Επειδη εχω σκοπο να αγορασω μεσα στον μηνα κοτες το κολπακι μπορεις να μου το πεις αν θελεις η εδω η σε πμ ευχαριστω, αν παλι δεν μπορεις παλι σε ευχαριστω!Καλημερα!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

σημερα μπηκαν τα αυγα................. 9 σε συνολο τελικα χωρεσε

----------


## koukoulis

Βρε Χάρη, πες μας το ... Κολπάκι!

----------


## xarhs

γιαννη εχω θεμα ολοκληρο πανω σε αυτο το κολπακι.........

*''Μυστικό'' για να κλωσσάνε οι κότες




*

----------


## birdy_num_num

Τα νανάκια είναι οι καλύτερες μάνες. Ειδικά από τη ράτσα White Old English Game Βantam (γκουγκλάρε το για να τις δεις πώς είναι), εκτός από στοργικές μάνες είναι και πολύ ήσυχες και πολύ φιλικές με τους ανθρώπους. Τα περισσότερα νανάκια είναι και φοβερές παραμάνες για άλλα πουλιά (αλλά ως παραμάνες θέλουν διαφορετικά κόλπα ανάλογα με τα αυγά/μωρά).

Με τα white english game bantams ακολουθούσα αυτό που λέει ο Χάρης: Πολλές φωλιές όσο γίνεται πιο μακρυά μεταξύ τους (πολύ περισσότερες από τις κότες για να έχει η κάθε μια τη δικιά της, αλλιώς γεννάνε η μια πάνω στην άλλη και γίνεται χαμός), καλό φαί και δεν έπαιρνα τα αυγά από τη φωλιά. Μόλις γίνοταν ~15 κάθονταν και κλωσσούσαν.

Με τις μεγάλες κότες αυτά τα κόλπα δουλεύουν μεν, αλλά όχι 100% δε. Στα νανάκια η επιτυχία είναι πολύ μεγάλη.

----------


## xarhs

εγω πανο  δεν εχω καθαρα νανακια....... αλλα ειναι αψογες απο οποια πλευρα και να το πιασεις..!!!

ειναι μεγαλες και προστατευουν τα μικρα απο οποιονδηποτε εχθρο

----------


## birdy_num_num

> εγω πανο  δεν εχω καθαρα νανακια....... αλλα ειναι αψογες απο οποια πλευρα και να το πιασεις..!!!
> 
> ειναι μεγαλες και προστατευουν τα μικρα απο οποιονδηποτε εχθρο


Αφού καταφέρνεις τις μεγάλες να κλωσσάνε τόσο επιτυχήμενα, μπράβο  :Happy0065: . Εγώ ομολογώ ότι δεν είχα τόσο μεγάλη επιτυχία. Πιθανόν γιατί τις μεγάλες δεν τις πολυπροσπαθούσα να κλωσσήσουν ακριβώς λόγω μεγαλύτερης επιθετικότητας. Η εκτροφή στην οποία αναφέρομαι (δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια)  ήταν μέσα σε ανεξάρτητο οίκημα που επικοινωνούσε με 5 aviaries των περίπου 40 m3 το καθένα μέσα στο οποίο υπήρχαν διάφορα πουλιά. Οπότε η ειρήνη και η ηρεμία ήταν σημαντική και για αυτό τα White English ήταν ιδανικά. Επίσης, χρησιμοποιούνταν ώς παραμάνες για πέρδικες και φασιανούς που είναι πιο κοντά στο μέγεθος των white english από ότι στις κανονικές κότες που είναι πολύ πιο μεγάλες (και ήταν εκτός εκτροφής και ελευθέρας βοσκής!).

Οι λπετομέρειες δεν έχουν σημασία. Η καλή υγεία των μικρών είναι το σημαντικό και εσύ σε αυτό τα καταφέρνεις θαυμάσια!  :Happy0065:

----------


## xarhs

εγω επειδη εχω ενα χωρο.... δεν μου επιτρεπεται να εχω κοτες με μεγαλη διαφορα στο μεγεθος. ετσι συνδιαζω με τις ιδιες κοτες ολα τα καλα.

επισης θελω να εχω στον κηπο την κοτα με τα κοτοπουλακια και να μην τολμαει να πλησιασει ουτε γατα.

εμενα οι δικες μου μονες τους καθονται με σειρα προτεραιοτητας χαχαχαχ

----------


## birdy_num_num

> εμενα οι δικες μου μονες τους καθονται με σειρα προτεραιοτητας χαχαχαχ


Χτυπάνε και κάρτα?  :Happy0196:

----------


## xarhs

ρε πανο κυριολεκτικα μια μια κλωσσανε....... αμα γεννησει αυτη περιμενει αλλη στη σειρα... χαχαχαχ!!!

----------


## birdy_num_num

Τότε να τις προσέχεις σαν τα μάτια σου. Τέτοια κελεπούρια δε τα βρίσκεις κάθε μέρα.  :Happy0159:

----------


## birdy_num_num

Πάντως για να διαφημίσω τα white old english, να σου πω ότι το εντυπωσιακότερο ήταν να έχεις 2-3 κλώσσες με μωρά στο ίδιο aviary και να μην τσαακώνονται μεταξύ τους, να βόσκουν όλα τα μωρά ανάμικτα και μετά η κάθε μια να πιάνει μια άλλη γωνιά και να πηγαίνουν από κάτω της μόνο τα δικά της μωρά για ζέστη και ύπνο. Μαγεία...

----------


## xarhs

πανο δεν ξερεις τι τραβηξα για να μεγαλωσω και να παρω τετοιες κοτες......... χωριο για χωριο δεν αφησα και τελικα τα καταφερα.

ηρθαν να μου τις κλεψουν ομως και στεναχωρηθηκα πολυ

----------


## birdy_num_num

Αχ, αυτές οι δίποδες αλεπούδες! Είναι εξοργιστικό. Τα έρμα τα ζωντανά (γεράκια, καρακάξες, κουκουβάγιες) επιτίθενται για να επιβιώσουν. Τα δίποδα όμως δεν δικαιολογούνται με τίποτα.  :redface:

----------


## xarhs

τα διποδα ειναι που φοβαμαι εγω πανο....... απο ολα τα υπολοιπα ειμαι καλυμενος

εβαλα και κλειδαριες τωρα..... θα με βλεπουν οι γειτονες και θα γελανε

----------

